# Squiby



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I just need to talk about squiby.net for a minute. it was a great website so many people used it and I loved the idea of being able to upload your own art into growable adopts. But the thing is I have never seen a community be destroyed so fast. The owner of squiby decided it'd be nice to auto-upload work to her deviantart and tumblr. A member who had been there for 5 years decided to quit. And it's really sad, i had never used squiby much but I was starting to get into it but then it was destroyed with in a week. What makes it more sad for me is just a couple months ago I had quit a site because the admin screwed up and now this?


----------

